# Alex Khashkin



## bupper (May 15, 2017)

a new lib with this bloke in it
http://www.filmtv-tracks.com/about-us/

he has already stolen hundreds of tracks from members here.......


----------



## MatFluor (May 15, 2017)

Is this true?

If yes - what legal actions have been taken?


----------



## bupper (May 15, 2017)

absolutely 100%true

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...ealing-tracks-again.35858/page-2#post-3757718


----------



## mouse (May 15, 2017)

Jesus is he back again? Didn't Zimmer mention he would get the lawyers after him in a post on here before too? Can't believe this guy is still even working in the industry


----------



## MatFluor (May 15, 2017)

So - those who as re victims of him - didn't you take legal action?

Apologies don't matter when deliberately stealing stuff and selling as one's own. I can happen once, ok, I'm a nice guy. But stealing to that amount - goddamn sue the living crap out of him


----------



## AllanH (May 16, 2017)

civil litigation typically only really makes the lawyers money. Now if this became a criminal matter, it would be much better. I think that takes the muscle, i.e. contacts, of a PRO.


----------



## MatFluor (May 16, 2017)

Well - as far as I know - theft of intellectual property is pretty much a criminal matter (I went to court for that once)


----------



## AllanH (May 16, 2017)

Maybe it's a common name, but if this is the same "Alex Khashkin" he's supposedly a busy guy:
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1040487/

He's prolific one way or another!


----------



## chillbot (May 16, 2017)

Holy shit. This guy is not prolific... he has gone through and entered in every placement he's ever gotten into IMDB. That is truly impressive. If I did that my list would be 50x longer than his but really... who does that?? So he gets one track placed in an episode and lists himself as "composer" on IMDB. Honestly.. truly.. I think I am more impressed than anything else. Good for him.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 16, 2017)

Wait... i don't see anything about Alex on that site?
But after listening through a few random selections: (http://www.filmtv-tracks.com/downloads/the-mafia-boss/) I'm not too worried. 
Regardless, somebody should burn it.


----------



## Fab (Jun 3, 2017)

Ha. Remember hearing about this years ago, still going then?


----------



## mouse (Jun 5, 2017)

Ha just did a search for him and this came up:



"
My name is Alex Khaskin. I have a question for you ..... who are you ??? you're selling my music but i never gave you this music ... please explain ...
Best regards , Alex Khaskin" 

Oh the irony...


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jul 12, 2017)

He has the "track of the day" at this site: http://www.audiobank.fm/

And don't forget to check out his personal site: http://www.alexkhaskin.com


----------



## naturalahvi (Jan 17, 2021)

Looks like this guy is stiil in the business.


----------



## CT (Jan 17, 2021)

Has he stolen from me yet? Please, I need the exposure.


----------

